# Oddities in the world freebsd ...



## xolod-ru (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all! 

Help please understand ...

PC: 

```
motherboard: 02/25/2000-694X-686A-IA6LJC4CC-00 
CPU: celeron 1000
RAM: SDRAM 133 - 2x256 
HDD: Seagate barracude 7.200 - 40 Gb 
OS: FreeBSD 6.4 
plumes: 80 vein, one for the HDD, the other for the DVD drive ...
```

Installed FreeBSD 6.4, everything is OK, restart, start downloading ...

```
Aug 22 22:23:00 root syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #0: Wed Nov 26 12:11:16 UTC 2008
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: CPU: Intel Celeron (1002.28-MHz 686-class CPU)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x68a  Stepping = 10
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Features=0x383f9ff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,MMX,FXSR,SSE>
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: real memory  = 536805376 (511 MB)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: avail memory = 511528960 (487 MB)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Nov 26 2008 12:08:42)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acpi0: <VIA694 AWRDACPI> on motherboard
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x4000-0x407f,0x4080-0x40ff,0x5000-0x500f,0x6000-0x607f on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: agp0: <VIA 82C691 (Apollo Pro) host to PCI bridge> mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff at device 0.0 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pci1: <display, VGA> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: atapci0: <VIA 82C686A UDMA66 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd000-0xd00f at device 7.1 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd41f irq 11 at device 7.2 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: usb0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhub0: VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 11 at device 7.3 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: usb1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: usb1: USB revision 1.0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhub1: VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 7.5 (no driver attached)
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xdf000000-0xdf0000ff irq 11 at device 16.0 on pci0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> on miibus0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: rl0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:50:e4:03:4b
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: fdc0: [FAST]
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sio0: type 16550A
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sio1: type 16550A
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ppc0: <Standard parallel printer port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: pmtimer0 on isa0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcc7ff on isa0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1002283347 Hz quality 800
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: hptrr: no controller detected.
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ad0: 38166MB <Seagate ST340014A 3.06> at ata0-master UDMA66
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acd0: DVDR <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D/1.22> at ata1-master UDMA66
Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
```

Immediately after: Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: acd0: DVDR <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D/1.22> at ata1-master UDMA66 
is ~ 30 second interval (as if frozen), passes the time and loading goes on ...

Out of sistemnika Drive PIONEER DVD-RW ... reset ... 

Now, immediately after: Aug 22 22:23:00 root kernel: ad0: 38166MB <Seagate ST340014A 3.06> at ata0-master UDMA66 
is ~ 30 second intervals (just as if frozen), passes the time and loading goes on ...

I decided to test: has PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D/1.22 and Seagate ST340014A (already installed freebsd 6.4), connected to a different motherboard: 
03/28/2001 - 8363A-686B-6A6LMD4FC-00, everything went like clockwork without delay ... 


What's all the same problem???


----------



## MG (Aug 22, 2009)

Out of sistemnika? What does that mean?


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 22, 2009)

sorry
sistemnika - system unit


----------



## xolod-ru (Aug 22, 2009)

Everyone, thank you very much

drive A none 
drive B none


----------

